# 40820... !
. , !!!   ,      . 
         /   .    . 
   . 
1.  ,   ,   " .".          .   ? 
2.                   {VO4060}.   . 
    ,    .   ,       ,    ,     .    ,    .       ,   40820,,,
   ? 
,  ??      .     .       ,    .     .        . 

 !

----------

,    40820 -   . .      ,          . ,     643.
  ,         ,      .        .       ,   . 
        ,     ,     .

----------


## Svetishe

,       .         .   , .

----------

> ,    40820 -   . .      ,          . ,     643.


 810!

----------

